# 3 videos



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Leonardo Leo: Judica me deus*

• Maria Espada: soprano
• Monica Piccinini: soprano
• Ann Hallenberg: alto
• Milena Storti: alto
• Emiliano Gonzalez Toro: tenor 
• Magnus Staveland: tenor 
• Frédéric Caton: bass
• Jussi Lehtipuu: bass

Les Talens Lyriques 
Conducted by Christophe Rousset

This is utterly beautiful!






more in comments


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach: Motet BWV 227 'Jesu, meine Freude'*
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss

Opgenomen tijdens de BachDag i.s.m. de Organisatie Oude Muziek
29 januari 2012, Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ

Beautiful and intimate presentation, eccelent performed. Lately it is choire and vocal music that has given me most pleasure.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Charpentier Lecons de Tenebres,

Les Talens Lyriques, Christoph Rousset *

One feel priviledged being able to listen to such beauty, and watch artists dedicate themself to present the beauty to us!


----------

